# Ubuntu 11.04



## Motoxrdude

Any else upgrade yet? I can say it's a nice improvement. It feels like a blend between ubuntus 10.10s desktop edition and netbook edition. It uses a shell interface (unity) for gnome. At first I wasn't a fan of it but after getting more familiar with it I definitely like it. It's a very simple interface but you can set it up exactly how you want it. What I like about it too is that it cuts out a lot of the useless screen real estate and gives you a lot more room on the screen which is nice on a laptop. 

I'm just wondering what everyone else thinks about it :good:


----------



## salvage-this

I thought about upgrading to it but I am about to reinstall anyway.  Would you recommend that I just download 11.04 rather than going back to 10.04?


----------



## bengal85

I am not sure if I will upgrade. I will have to do more research into the matter


----------



## Motoxrdude

salvage-this said:


> I thought about upgrading to it but I am about to reinstall anyway.  Would you recommend that I just download 11.04 rather than going back to 10.04?



I would yeah. The nice thing about 11.04 is that you can always go back to the classic ubuntu desktop without unity if you don't like it.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Well I haven't had a chance to install the beta yet. Tried upgrading via Update Manager but it got stuck on the boot screen after reboot 
Going to have to plop it on a flash drive and boot.
I'm excited about the new desktop environment.


----------



## Motoxrdude

lucasbytegenius said:


> Well I haven't had a chance to install the beta yet. Tried upgrading via Update Manager but it got stuck on the boot screen after reboot
> Going to have to plop it on a flash drive and boot.
> I'm excited about the new desktop environment.



Yeah I don't like the idea of updating from an older version. It usually works out better when you do a fresh install. What I do is create a partition and mount it as /home so i can do as many upgrades and fresh installs and it doesn't touch my settings or files.


----------



## DMGrier

I installed it, but after the install when the computer rebooted my computer did not want to boot into it. So I went back to 10.04. I don't know how I feel about the unity shell, I am using Mint 10 now and I think I am going to stick with mint cause mint 11  we are getting the new gnome 3.0 shell .


----------



## Dngrsone

I haven't installed it yet.  I usually wait a while for the first bugs to be identified and patched; I have a spare set of partitions left over from 9.10, so I might install there and take a look-see.


----------



## mihir

I think I will install it and then configure it after my Exams.I was looking forward to this release.

I was planning to buy a DVD of it rather than downloading it and burning it.
Since the DVD is so cheap and also I would love one of their original DVDs and also it would be better than downloading since I have a limit of 20GB Internet Usage per Month.And I would love to have the OS's official DVD.


----------



## salvage-this

Does anyone know when it becomes an official release?  I kinda want to try it out once it is not a beta anymore.


----------



## DMGrier

I believe the 27th of this month.


----------



## wolfeking

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-04-Release-Schedule-Changed-183747.shtml

Beta 2 was released yesterday. Official release is the 28th. 


Assuming that I upgrade from 10.04 on the 28th, will it save my settings and programs, or will I have to start all over again?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Am I the only one who still uses Linux Ubuntu version 9.04?


----------



## wolfeking

I loved 9.04, but I can not get a driver for my wireless card under it. 10.04 has that driver, so I use it for now. 
I may try a torrent of 9.04 later and play around with it offline.


----------



## linux992

I might try this when I set my drives in RAID. I know the OP described a little bit the differences but could someone describe them a little more?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Am I the only one who still uses Linux Ubuntu version 9.04?



I started out on 9.10. I waited a month and a half for the release, because I didn't want to use 9.04 for some reason I can't remember now.
I like the last couple version of Ubuntu. 10.04 had some issues, however. They got fixed in 10.10, and 10.10 felt more "finished" than 10.04 did.


----------



## Motoxrdude

linux992 said:


> I might try this when I set my drives in RAID. I know the OP described a little bit the differences but could someone describe them a little more?


This is on 10.10, but it's the same as 11.04.
[YT]dHzP7mxRFJE[/YT]


----------



## linux992

I decided to upgrade to 11.04. I have an LG tv as my monitor and when I turn on my computer it shows the black bios screen and the loading operating system screen but then it goes to a invalid format screen. If I unplug the cable from the computer and replug it in its fine. I don't want to have to do this all the time so hopefully it will be fixed.


----------



## wolfeking

it wasn't fixed in the alpha2 release.


----------



## linux992

Ah I shouldn't have updated until the official release. I can't get on to change the screen resolution. My frequency is out of range. But I don't even see the Ubuntu screen.


----------



## DMGrier

Well I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 Beta and it runs great and I did not think I would be but I am a huge fan of this Unity UI. I also have to say I like how they are using better application now like banshee and shotwell.


----------



## Motoxrdude

linux992 said:


> I decided to upgrade to 11.04. I have an LG tv as my monitor and when I turn on my computer it shows the black bios screen and the loading operating system screen but then it goes to a invalid format screen. If I unplug the cable from the computer and replug it in its fine. I don't want to have to do this all the time so hopefully it will be fixed.



Sounds like it's trying to boot into a resolution your tv doesn't support. Try setting the resolution to something your TV supports and set it as default.


----------



## linux992

^^ I went back to 10.10 for now. I'm pretty sure your right. Its weird I couldn't get anything to show up on the screen then I pushed esc or enter and plugged the monitor back it and it seemed to work.


----------



## Motoxrdude

danielpfaff said:


> Ubuntu is desktop operating system which was introduced by Linux. Linux published this OS to introduced Linux OS to all. Because Microsoft provide more user friendly operating system to user. This ubuntu is nice OS and provide nice speed to do work and give user account and system security.



Lol, thank you for that insight.


----------



## strollin

I'll stick with 10.10 until the official release.  I'll leave Beta releases to the rest of you!

I'd only install a Beta if I was having a particular issue and wanted to find out if that issue was fixed.


----------



## NyxCharon

strollin said:


> I'll stick with 10.10 until the official release.  I'll leave Beta releases to the rest of you!
> 
> I'd only install a Beta if I was having a particular issue and wanted to find out if that issue was fixed.



agreed. I'd also give it  try if there was some new upgrade or  chang
I'll stick with mint.


----------



## Carlton

I haven't tried Ubuntu with Unity yet but did kick the tires of Fedora 15 beta with Gnome3.  To soon for me to comment on functionality but it's pretty cool.


----------



## DMGrier

I have been using 11.04 for about a week and I must say I am very impressed. I think it was much needed in the sense that Ubuntu was looking like a majority of Linux Flavors and in order to seperate and become unique they need a new U/I, and Unity brings ease of use for any type of user to be happy with.


----------



## Motoxrdude

DMGrier said:


> I have been using 11.04 for about a week and I must say I am very impressed. I think it was much needed in the sense that Ubuntu was looking like a majority of Linux Flavors and in order to seperate and become unique they need a new U/I, and Unity brings ease of use for any type of user to be happy with.



The majority of what makes distro unique is the backend. You can pretty much take one distro and make it look identical to another, but it's what's under the hood that sets them apart. Theoritically though, you can take one distro and turn it into another


----------



## DMGrier

I am aware that they are different under the hood, but what I was more getting at is Ubuntu has put out there that they are trying to become the next OS to be sold in stores and by major computer manufactures. In order for them to do this they needed to use a different and easier to use U/I for the users that no nothing about computers cause lets face it when it comes to them they would think that Ubuntu and Fedora are the same when they are very different.

Ubuntu is working on being the easiest OS to use.


----------



## DMGrier

11.04 Released today, got a bunch of new updates and seemed to fix the few small bugs I found.


----------



## Dngrsone

Having problems getting a bootable disc for various reasons-- either the downloads are corrupt (despite having a valid md5) or burning the image to CD is going wrong... latest disc says there's no valid live OS on it.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Just installed via Wubi. Works with my wireless card, and Unity...I'm speechless...I LOVE THIS THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Motoxrdude

Dngrsone said:


> Having problems getting a bootable disc for various reasons-- either the downloads are corrupt (despite having a valid md5) or burning the image to CD is going wrong... latest disc says there's no valid live OS on it.



If they md5 sums are good then it's probably somethng else. Are you burning the ISO as a bootable image? Have you tried using a removable media device to install it?


----------



## Dngrsone

Motoxrdude said:


> If they md5 sums are good then it's probably somethng else. Are you burning the ISO as a bootable image? Have you tried using a removable media device to install it?



The disc boots... but then things go to hell.

If I try to go into manual mode and perform a disc integrity check and it grinds away for a while and then says it can't find a live operating system.  If I leave it to boot on its own, it eventually gets to the same point.

This is 11.04-amd64.

I am going to download it one more time, and the 11.04-i386 as well, verify the md5 sums on both and then see if maybe my laptop is just not compatible with the 64-bit version.

I am running 10.04-amd64 right now, so I am doubting that is the problem.


----------



## DMGrier

Sorry to hear your install problems Dngrsone cause this is in my opinion the best ubuntu release so far with U/I and package selection. M$ better be careful cause if Ubuntu continues to become more user friendly and compatible with software and mobile devices PC builders might start to looked into using them for a primary OS to give users that more powerful, stable, secure and easier to use OS.


----------



## Dngrsone

Thanks, man.  I am looking forward to exploring Unity...

I have both downloads complete and their md5 sums are correct, so I will try to burn a couple more CDs this afternoon.

We'll see if I can at least get a live trial in by the end of the day, though I work today so I may not find enough time to do so.


----------



## tlarkin

If you have a valid md5 match then the problem isn't the files, it is your burner or something is corrupting them after you modify the files.   Run a md5 check on the files after you modify them in any way and see what happens.

Also, try running the 32bit version there could be some incompatibilities with the kernel and your specific hardware configuration.


----------



## salvage-this

I downloaded it yesterday and I'm having the same problems as Dngrsone.  I have burned it multiple times on different computers at different speeds.  Still getting errors that the installer crashed shortly after hitting install.  It says there is some input/output error.  

I'm about to try Linux Mint 10 hoping that it will better support my 6950.  I can't get it to work in Ubuntu 10.04  or 10.10.


----------



## wolfeking

When I get home, Ill try to download it and see if I get these errors. May be a server error somewhere between you and them, who knows.


----------



## salvage-this

Well I finally got the driver working for the 6950 so I think I'll leave my system running how it is.  Once the 11.04 boot CD gets figured out I might throw it on my laptop to see if I like it.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

salvage-this said:


> Well I finally got the driver working for the 6950 so I think I'll leave my system running how it is.  Once the 11.04 boot CD gets figured out I might throw it on my laptop to see if I like it.



I never use CDs anymore. So 1990's


----------



## DMGrier

lucasbytegenius said:


> I never use CDs anymore. So 1990's



True but cd/dvd rw are cheaper and I still use them cause if I plan on sticking with a release like I will with 11.04 I buy the disc from Ubuntu cause the profit goes to future developement and not to mention it is still dirt cheap.


----------



## wolfeking

how can we buy 1 CD from them? Cause the link to the conical store the smallest set is 5 CD's, and the price is in pounds.... not good.


----------



## Dngrsone

Same type of problem with the 32-bit version.

Apparently this problem cropped up with the release of 10.10; there's an open but unresolved bug (#636711) on it.


----------



## wolfeking

I never had a problem with 10.10. It worked fine for me.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

DMGrier said:


> True but cd/dvd rw are cheaper and I still use them cause if I plan on sticking with a release like I will with 11.04 I buy the disc from Ubuntu cause the profit goes to future developement and not to mention it is still dirt cheap.



In the long term, if you're an end user and not a CD distributer, the flash drive is cheaper. CDs have a limited number of writes to them, while a flash drive can be erased and reused many times with no problems. They're faster, they're smaller, and they don't get scratched up and unreadable


----------



## DMGrier

wolfeking said:


> how can we buy 1 CD from them? Cause the link to the conical store the smallest set is 5 CD's, and the price is in pounds.... not good.



Well if you scroll down a little more you will se a scroll down bar where you can select US Dollars and I just buy the 5 pack cause honestly is it under $8 which coming from paying the prices of a Windows disc I dont complain.


----------



## Dngrsone

I'm downloading again to Dngrswife's Win 7 laptop and I'll burn the CD off of that... see if maybe there's a problem on my laptop.


----------



## wolfeking

it didnt work off my windows 7 laptop.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> it didnt work off my windows 7 laptop.



Had no trouble installing using the Wubi utility on my Windows 7 desktop in sig 
Soon I'll whip up a nice partition plan and install it on its own partition.


----------



## wolfeking

i dont like the wubi system. I was refering to the CD download.


----------



## Dngrsone

Well, the CD I burned off the wife's laptop at least boots into Ubuntu... it's freaking out over my wireless card, I see, and the "Try it now" function kind of locks up... no menu, though I can access the Settings from the power button on the upper right.

I guess I will have to hit the wired LAN later and try installing on my spare partitions.

Right now, though, it is past my bedtime.


----------



## mrjack

Tried to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 on my netbook (Samsung NF210) today. It always grinds to a halt at the loading screen. Same thing when I try to do a fresh install. I'm going to have to install Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix again, at least that version works on my netbook. 11.04 does work on my other desktop.


----------



## Dngrsone

You can reduce the size of the icons with Compiz Config Settings Manager (CCSM).  The default is 48 pixels wide and I can dial it down to 32 (a third smaller).

It looks like Unity will work with the rotating cube, as well.


----------



## DMGrier

I was wondering those of you who have been having problems installing Ubuntu 11.04 have any of you tired to install it via USB?


----------



## Perkomate

DMGrier said:


> I was wondering those of you who have been having problems installing Ubuntu 11.04 have any of you tired to install it via USB?



yeah, i'm having some serious trouble installing off of a USB. I've got the same processor as you, the 1.6ghz Atom, but only 1 gig of RAM. Damn school cheaped out on them big time. I'm told that the troubles arise from not having enough memory to complete the installation, which sucks.


----------



## Motoxrdude

I would try doing the alternative installation. It installs from a command line instead of a user interface. That being said I didn't have a problem with the normal installer on a 512mb computer.


----------



## Perkomate

can i use the same .iso file, and just get a new installer for it?


----------



## DMGrier

Perkomate said:


> yeah, i'm having some serious trouble installing off of a USB. I've got the same processor as you, the 1.6ghz Atom, but only 1 gig of RAM. Damn school cheaped out on them big time. I'm told that the troubles arise from not having enough memory to complete the installation, which sucks.



You should be able to install the OS on 256 MB of memory preferably 512 MB though. There is something going on with the install process with this release cause it seems like a lot of people are having problems.

Try it with a external disc drive and if you don't want to shell out the cash on the external disc drive then find a store with a return policy go out get the disc drive and install your OS and then return the disc drive.


----------



## elron-jethro

i have it dual booting with XP SP3 on my samsung n130, works wonderfully, love unity


----------



## Perkomate

hmm. i'm doing the thing where apparently you can trial it from a USB, but it won't install on my shi77t laptop or my good computer. i guess that means ive gotta get another installer


----------



## daveedmiller

The bulk of the changes in Ubuntu 11.04 Stylish two thousand trout around the launch of unity and unity Dash. Such as when the last review, is activated Dash national unity by using the same key and the Super / Windows. The main difference is that, Dash is now open in full screen mode by default.


----------



## Dngrsone

One problem with Unity-- it's impossible to switch between window instances of Firefox (say, from the main window to the Downloads window or the Bookmarks window).

If you enable Scale Extras (Scale is required), you can left-click on the Firefox icon in the Unity bar and you will get a marquee showing the different windows.  Then you can select which window you want to view.  Not perfect, but at least you'll be able to get to those windows now.

Unity does work with rotating cube, by the way.


----------



## xzimppledink

*update linux ubuntu*

i updated from 10.10 hoping for a better software repository but not much difference. I would like a good video capture  program like cinelerra but it's still not included. We need to prevail upon the open source community to build for magic jack and netflix instant play, and possibly .exe files. That done i'd leave windows for good. I presently multi boot windows 7, windows XP aqnd Linux Ubuntu 11.4.


----------



## Dngrsone

xzimppledink said:


> i updated from 10.10 hoping for a better software repository but not much difference. I would like a good video capture  program like cinelerra but it's still not included. We need to prevail upon the open source community to build for magic jack and netflix instant play, and possibly .exe files. That done i'd leave windows for good. I presently multi boot windows 7, windows XP aqnd Linux Ubuntu 11.4.



Netflix instant play is an issue at Netflix and Microsoft-- Netflix operates on Silverlight and MS won't let the DRM codecs to be used in Moonlight, the Linux port of Silverlight.


----------



## Dngrsone

I've been fighting this OS for better than a week now, and every day it gets slower and slower... I can't play Minecraft on it, and even when that program isn't loaded up and running, the machine runs slow as hell.

Random crashes, an occasional reset, even lag when trying to type this post.

I'm pretty sure it isn't hardware-- I was running 10.04 on this computer for almost a year with no problems (outside a hard drive crash, said HD of course replaced).

So I am going to go back down... probably back to 10.04-amd64 until they get some of these bugs worked out.


----------



## NyxCharon

xzimppledink said:


> i updated from 10.10 hoping for a better software repository but not much difference. I would like a good video capture  program like cinelerra but it's still not included. We need to prevail upon the open source community to build for magic jack and netflix instant play, and possibly .exe files. That done i'd leave windows for good. I presently multi boot windows 7, windows XP aqnd Linux Ubuntu 11.4.



well i mean theres wine. It's not great, but it works good enough. and theres always VMware as well, just set up a virtual MS OS. The only downside to this is with most computers,  there not powerful enough to allow you to game heavily on that virtual OS.

But yea, not needing that would be great.


----------



## tlarkin

Dngrsone said:


> Netflix instant play is an issue at Netflix and Microsoft-- Netflix operates on Silverlight and MS won't let the DRM codecs to be used in Moonlight, the Linux port of Silverlight.



Hopefully Netflix will adapt HTML 5 standards.  I already emailed their support asking for it.


----------



## NyxCharon

tlarkin said:


> Hopefully Netflix will adapt HTML 5 standards.  I already emailed their support asking for it.



There is a petition going around about the whole non linux support thing, i recommended signing it if you haven't already.


----------



## wolfeking

where would we find it to sign it?


----------



## tlarkin

NyxCharon said:


> There is a petition going around about the whole non linux support thing, i recommended signing it if you haven't already.



Now only if gamers would unite and refuse to buy any video games until the industry supports fully Open GL and Linux ports I could get rid of my Windows box.


----------



## wolfeking

maybe we can organize that to happen tlarkin. I love Linux, but I cant stand having to stay off of some of my games (more of them dont work in wine than that do), and staying off of netflix. 
maybe I can do a petition if theres a site out there to set this up, then we will have to send it to the major developers (EA, and such).


----------



## tlarkin

wolfeking said:


> maybe we can organize that to happen tlarkin. I love Linux, but I cant stand having to stay off of some of my games (more of them dont work in wine than that do), and staying off of netflix.
> maybe I can do a petition if theres a site out there to set this up, then we will have to send it to the major developers (EA, and such).



I doubt it will ever happen until people actually switch to Linux and hurt the game industry's profits by not buying games.

I also try to never buy a game EA publishes their DRM is crap.  Same thing with Ubisoft.   I am guilty of course, but I try not to.


----------



## wolfeking

I generally buy EA without even without realizing it. I generally dont pay attention to the publisher when I get a game. I just pick it up and hope it works.


----------



## mihir

Actually I wouldn't mind getting in on that.And all the Indians are already doing it.

We Indians have caused the gaming industry the biggest loss,I literally don't know anyone who gets original games CDs.I mean seriously 0.
That is why they won't release any further versions of Cricket because India is where they should be getting the highest sale from but the piracy brings their number of sold copies in india to 4 digit thousands.


----------



## tlarkin

mihir said:


> Actually I wouldn't mind getting in on that.And all the Indians are already doing it.
> 
> We Indians have caused the gaming industry the biggest loss,I literally don't know anyone who gets original games CDs.I mean seriously 0.
> That is why they won't release any further versions of Cricket because India is where they should be getting the highest sale from but the piracy brings their number of sold copies in india to 4 digit thousands.



well if your country pirates all games regardless then no business model would want to cater to your demographic.  I would buy video games that are DRM free and run on Linux.  

Heck I haven't downloaded a pirated game in over 5 years.


----------



## mihir

tlarkin said:


> well if your country pirates all games regardless then *no business model would want to cater to your demographic*.  I would buy video games that are DRM free and run on Linux.
> 
> Heck I haven't downloaded a pirated game in over 5 years.



No there have been measures by several companies to cut down the piracy and it is really working.
Like take GTA IV for Instance
Cost of Original GTA IV - Rs499
Cost of Pirated GTA IV - Rs 400
That is just a difference of Rs100 ie $2 and because of that difference alot of people bought the original GTA and same thing with Portal 2 and lots of other games and also we have a company named Moser Baer which sells original movie DVDs for $2. Hindi only though.

But the people are still unwilling to buy the normal priced original games which come around to Rs1000+ which they can get for Rs200 - Rs400.
And I agree the only reason they bought the original GTA was because of the flashy box and the way the original DVD looks better,and sometimes the pirated games do not work but the original was a sure shot,
they did not purchase it because of they were feeling bad for stealing software.


----------



## NyxCharon

wolfeking said:


> where would we find it to sign it?



http://www.petitiononline.com/Linflix/petition.html
:good:


----------



## wolfeking

thanks man. I signed it.


----------



## wolfeking

ok, 11.04 is not what I expected at all. Has a host of problems that I can see, and I've only been on it for 15 minutes. 

1. took way too long to boot up first time. (92 minutes from reboot to login screen. took on average  5-15 minutes on 10.04)
2. No drivers installed for the GT540m. Its not even reading the card, but hey, I got the Intel HD running, and thats all I need in Ubuntu. 
3. Lack of open-office. Got to go hunt that down now.
4. Its reading the Hyper-threading as 4 physical cores in the system monitor. 
5. Ubuntu has yet to integrate DVD playback into the OS. 
6. took 20 minutes to get the wireless connected and FF up and running. Don't know if thats a FF issue, or a Ubuntu issue. 
7. Its kicking me from the wireless intermittently. 
8. its eating through the battery like no tomorrow. 73% left and its only been unplugged for  10 minutes. Windows was giving me 3 hours of life on the same battery, 
9. its not allowing upload to photobucket. That may be a flash error. 

I may be back in a bit if I find anything else to report.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> ok, 11.04 is not what I expected at all. Has a host of problems that I can see, and I've only been on it for 15 minutes.
> 
> 1. took way too long to boot up first time. (92 minutes from reboot to login screen. took on average  5-15 minutes on 10.04)
> 2. No drivers installed for the GT540m. Its not even reading the card, but hey, I got the Intel HD running, and thats all I need in Ubuntu.
> 3. Lack of open-office. Got to go hunt that down now.
> 4. Its reading the Hyper-threading as 4 physical cores in the system monitor.
> 5. Ubuntu has yet to integrate DVD playback into the OS.
> 6. took 20 minutes to get the wireless connected and FF up and running. Don't know if thats a FF issue, or a Ubuntu issue.
> 7. Its kicking me from the wireless intermittently.
> 8. its eating through the battery like no tomorrow. 73% left and its only been unplugged for  10 minutes. Windows was giving me 3 hours of life on the same battery,
> 9. its not allowing upload to photobucket. That may be a flash error.
> 
> I may be back in a bit if I find anything else to report.



Ok dude there's this new thing called LibreOffice which comes with it and it like totally pwns OpenOffice, which by the way is at a snail's pace development-wise right now.

As for the other issues, that sucks.


----------



## wolfeking

so libre office is a full set like open-office was? I thought that it was something sort of like notepad in windows. 

got the nvidia driver. 
chromium solved the internet speed issues. 

DVD playback isnt working. I usually use : 
	
	




		Code:
	

sudo apt-get install libdvdread4

followed by 
	
	




		Code:
	

sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh

 and it didn't work in 11.04. yes I rebooted it.

the hyperthreading issue in picture


----------



## lucasbytegenius

wolfeking said:


> so libre office is a full set like open-office was? I thought that it was something sort of like notepad in windows.



LibreOffice is a fork of OpenOffice, it was created when the developers left Oracle and started the Document Foundation. It's everything OpenOffice was, only it's more actively developed.
You're thinking of Gedit lol.


----------



## wolfeking

in which case, thank you.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I use Ubuntu 11.04 and I havent had any problems, firefox appears to be buggy when playing flash videos from places other than youtube.
You can just get VLC for DVD playback and as for the HT issue isn't that how it always shows as it makes each cpu apear to have two cores.

Are you using the 32bit version btw?

Ubuntu and linux in general has always got issues like this, I wouldn't describe them as problems it just takes a while to get it configured the way you want.


----------



## wolfeking

I am using whatever version that the Wubi installer put on. I was going to put 10.04 on it but my disk didnt let me put it on beside 7, so I decided not to mess with trying to manually partition the space. 
The last I used linux with a HT PC was 9.10, and it showed 1 core (it was a P4HT). 

Its asking for a plugin to play the DVD. I just need to get that fixed.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Well you have to choose the 64Bit version, I only ask because the amount of ram you have says 3.6GB

HT will always show as double the cores, in task manager on windows it would show as 4, the P4HT may have been an issue with the older os or your pc.

What are you trying to use to play dvds, the movie player or Banshee?

Banshee looks like it has DVD support this may help, in terminal try.

    sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/natty.list –output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
    sudo apt-get update


    sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
    sudo apt-get update 


        sudo -s
        apt-get install libdvdcss2
        cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/
        ./install-css.sh


Do you have any problems with lag when playing video btw?


----------



## wolfeking

ive been trying to use movieplayer. Thats the default and it has never gave me an issue before. 

as for the 3.6Gb thing, its nothing to me really. I do nothing that needs that much memory in ubuntu. The only real reason that I use it anymore is acidrip. 

I disabled unity (dont ask how, i havent a clue) and am currently downloading VLC in the software center. Ill see if that works.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Mate thanks for that app, I will probably need it in the future and I didnt know what was a good one.

This is real good for configuring ubuntu and it doenst seem to come with it, you may already have it but it is pretty essential, especially if you get the video lag I just mentioned.

CompizConfig Settings Manager

Should allow you to get the unity bar back if you want it.


----------



## wolfeking

just an FYI on acidrip there. Its illegal in any country that upholds the DMCA. 

ontop of  that, VLC isnt playing my DVD either. its giving the audio, but just a green screen, no video.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Just a note again to those who don't like Unity, all you have to do is log out, click your username, and then select "Ubuntu Classic" in the desktop environments menu at the bottom of the screen, and then log in.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

wolfeking said:


> just an FYI on acidrip there. Its illegal in any country that upholds the DMCA.
> 
> ontop of  that, VLC isnt playing my DVD either. its giving the audio, but just a green screen, no video.



Depends if you are ripping copyrighted material.

try here.

http://www.jonwitts.co.uk/blog/?p=64


----------



## wolfeking

got full playback of RE under VLC, but still nothing for movie player. Maybe I just need to stop trying and give up on movieplayer.


----------



## NyxCharon

saw this on distrowatch this morning, not sure if anyone wanted to try it out:
http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=superos


----------



## Troncoso

So I like the unity thing. It's different, and a lot simpler.


----------



## wolfeking

I agree on that, unity is simplier. just takes some getting used to, like switching from windows to Linux. 
Im going to try a fresh install from a CD tomorrow ti see if maybe I can fix any kind of error that occurred with it to cause movie player to stop working.


----------



## Dngrsone

I liked it enough that I am using docky in 10.04 and shut off the desktop (I've always wanted to have separate wallpapers on my desktops anyway).


----------



## TrainTrackHack

I haven't used it myself but it looks a lot like Gnome 3, which I quite like (though I can't help the feeling that as far as desktops go, they've made more progress sideways than forwards).


----------

